# 02 Trailblazer ABS



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

You more than likely have a bad sensor and bearing assembly. 
the sensor will stop reading at low speeds and it thanks the tire is sliding activating the a b s


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know if 2000+ models are improved, but the common Chevy ABS failure was due to the front wheel speed sensors being a little out of position. So in addition to replacing your hubs/wheel bearings as needed, the fix is to remove the sensors, clean up any dirt and/or rust on the mounting surfaces, and reattach them.

You might want to pull the ABS fuse until you get this fixed, my old Lumina van used to have this problem, and it would sometimes decide the wheels had locked up and release the brakes at inopportune times. It almost made me roll through a downhill T-intersection into a busy highway once.


----------



## Lou.b (Sep 5, 2011)

McSteve said:


> I don't know if 2000+ models are improved, but the common Chevy ABS failure was due to the front wheel speed sensors being a little out of position. So in addition to replacing your hubs/wheel bearings as needed, the fix is to remove the sensors, clean up any dirt and/or rust on the mounting surfaces, and reattach them.
> 
> You might want to pull the ABS fuse until you get this fixed, my old Lumina van used to have this problem, and it would sometimes decide the wheels had locked up and release the brakes at inopportune times. It almost made me roll through a downhill T-intersection into a busy highway once.


Thanks for the info that's a great idea about the fuse, I'm going to pull the fronts off this weekend to check hubs and sensors.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

The sensor is built into the bearing assembly on that vehicle. If you said they are making noise when driving, I would jack the front end off the ground and try to move the wheel by hand. One hand at top and one on the bottom and see if you have some freeplay. Looks like front wheel bearings are in your future. Common for GM trucks


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Also, I have seen people have different size tires on the same axle by accident, doubt that's your problem, but just an FYI, that can possibly cause that issue


----------



## enryvegas (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 2003 BMW 325i with 1004 miles,
The ABS lights are on on the dash how to replace or reset then or fix the problem please anyone
I wil thank you ahead time


----------

